# Benq E2420 HD or Dell U2311H ?



## ashintomson (Aug 6, 2011)

hey guys this  ma first post in this forum ....  i want ur valuable points on ma new buy .. am going to buy a new monitor n am really confused what to buy :/ after a long search i got 2 monitor on ma mind they r benq E2420 and dell u2311h .. guys what u think about this two ..... 

am  a serious gamer and i use to watch a lots of movies n hd videos ... 

[is the ips panel is d only great think in dell ? 8 ms response time is really bad ??] 
i donno anything abt led monitors as am using a crt since years so want to buy a kick ass monitor .... ma budget is abt 14 k .... 


_______________________________________________
*asus p8z68 v pro - core i5 2500k - msi gtx 560ti  *


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dell U2311H is a IPS Panel So It is very better than e2420hd. Plus 8ms Time Doesn't effect Gaming Lot's of user on our forum uses this monitor for gaming.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ hey sorry 4 late reply ... want to know something is tht monitor full hd 1080p ?? and will be there black bars when playing movies ?? tht will b irritating :/


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 23, 2011)

Get the Dell U2311H eye closed. This the best monitor in this price range. I have been using this monitor for both my PC and PS3, and there is no lag whatsoever while gaming in either.

Its a Full HD monitor (1080p) with a max resolution of 1920x1080 pixels. If you are playing widescreen movies (most movies are), then there will not be any black bands. However if you play normal SD content (non widescreen ones), then there will be black borders on either sides. Hope this solves your query.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

I am also thinking of getting the Dell 2311H soon. I have read the reviews and I have no doubt on its quality. But I have a query. My laptop has HDMI and VGA ports. But the monitor hasn't got HDMI. How do I connect it to the laptop? Will i need to purchase any special cable or converter? Will it result in any quality loss? What are the disadvantages of using such converters, if any?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 23, 2011)

When your say Dell U2311H there is no competition left.

I would say skip Dell only if you have only 10k or if you have 25k to spend. There's no way you can pass a beautiful IPS panel for that price. 

Here is more info about the Dell U2311h. (yes, its my review)


----------

